
China asked the WHO to cover up coronavirus outbreak - ycombonator
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3931126
======
bb2018
Anyone have recommendations for comprehensive and unbiased sources on China's
response? While I trust Taiwan more than China I generally would not trust
them on coverage of China to be without agenda.

~~~
0xdeadc0de
[https://www.thetricontinental.org/studies-2-coronavirus/](https://www.thetricontinental.org/studies-2-coronavirus/)

~~~
yorwba
That's a well-written article, but of course it's not unbiased, just
differently biased. Two things that jumped out to me were choosing Kerala and
Vietnam as examples for a rapid response internationally (coincidentally both
of them ruled by Communist Parties) and omitting the suppression of Ai Fen's
interview in Renwu from the description of the treatment she received after
she "raised issues outside the channels for reporting such information". It's
nice that there are still people trying to prove that Communism is the better
system, but it's not exactly confidence-inspiring when they feel the need to
resort to selective reporting to bolster their case.

------
melling
“ During a conversation on Jan. 21, Xi reportedly asked Tedros not to announce
that the virus could be transmitted between humans and to delay any
declaration of a coronavirus pandemic.”

Didn’t China tell everyone there was human to human transmission on January
22?

~~~
mytailorisrich
WHO's piece on their visit to Wuhan and saying that human-to-human
transmission is likely taking place, dated 22nd January:

[https://www.who.int/china/news/detail/22-01-2020-field-
visit...](https://www.who.int/china/news/detail/22-01-2020-field-visit-wuhan-
china-jan-2020)

Whatever Xi Jinping might have discussed with WHO's head on the 21st it made
no difference to anything and is spun for political purposes.

As for declaring a "pandemic", well the definition of the term requires global
spread of infections, so this is something that should become self-apparent
and that cannot be hidden.

